# Wann habt ihr angefangen zu Üben?



## Marc B (18. November 2011)

Hej Leute,

ich habe so mit 14/15 mit dem MTB angefangen - also auch ein Spätstarter 

Wann ging das bei euch los? Lernt ihr deutlich langsamer als früher oder wie ist das bei euch?

Vielleicht hätte ich früher anfangen sollen, wie dieser Bursche 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Jetpilot (18. November 2011)

Ich fang morgen an. Versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzchecker (18. November 2011)

seit den sommerferien


----------



## astraljunkie (18. November 2011)

mit 31, ******** ich werde nie was lernen...
soll ich mir ein anderes hobby suchen?


----------



## Jetpilot (18. November 2011)

ich habe von leuten gehört die mit 50 angefangen haben zu trialen und es ziemlich drauf haben. Soll vorkommen...


----------



## jan84 (18. November 2011)

Zu spät . Mit 23...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (18. November 2011)

Als ich angefangen hab gabs noch keine MTB


----------



## Kato (18. November 2011)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Als ich angefangen hab gabs noch keine MTB



Bei mir auch! 
Auch als dann schon MTB gab wars bei uns verboten im Wald zu fahren!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Auch als dann schon MTB gab wars bei uns verboten im Wald zu fahren!


 
Verrückte Welt, in Deutschland ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> ich habe so mit 14/15 mit dem MTB angefangen - also auch ein Spätstarter


Oh ich liebe dieses fast englische Understatement!
In meinem Fall wäre eher die Frage interessant, wann man überhaupt Radfahren gelernt hat. Ich war 5 Jahre alt als ich mit einem singlespeed bike Herrenrad "unter der Stange" meine ersten Versuche machte. Mein erstes eigenes Rad war ein Damen-Rahmen vom Schrottplatz, Räder aus dem Abfall eines Freundes. Da war ich 16. Mit dem bin ich dreimal eine Treppe herunter gefahren, dann ist der Rahmen am Treppenausgang gebrochen. Ich war also 14 Tage lang stolzer Besitzer eines Rades. Das zweite Rad tauschte ich mit 30 gegen einen Kasten Bier ein. Es war aus dem Hause Vaterland, hatte eine Dreigang-Torpedo-Nabe, wog gefühlte 20 kg und war für die Ewigkeit gebaut.
Mein erstes ATB war von Sundance. Ein wunderhübsches Radl, wenn nicht das Materialproblem gewesen wäre. 
Ich habe es, so wie die nächsten beiden nur gekauft, um meinen Hund besser ausführen zu können, der eine Vorliebe für Abstecher von der Forstautobahn hatte. 
Irgendwann stellte ich dann fest, dass an einer Stelle, die ich damals für unfahrbar hielt, Reifenspuren zu sehen waren.
Wer war das?
Wie geht das?

Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich dann meinen ersten Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht. 



> Wann ging das bei euch los? Lernt ihr deutlich langsamer als früher oder wie ist das bei euch?


Die Frage lautet eher, ob ich überhaupt noch etwas lerne bevor gar nichts mehr geht. 

Aber mit den heutigen Bikes ist es ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl als mit den alten Schinken die wir als Kinder und Jugendliche zu Verfügung hatten. Und wenn ich sehe wie die Kleinen mit ihren Laufrädern umgehen, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass die (bei entsprechender Veranlagung) mit 15 perfekt auf dem Bike sind.

so nostalgisch
Paul

edit: Grammatik korrigiert.


----------



## toyoraner (19. November 2011)

Hmmm, MTB mit 23 angefangen. Davor war Fußball meine Sportart und das Fahrrad nur da, um mal zum Bäcker zu fahren oder so.

Das Gegenteil ist mein Kleener, absoluter Zweiradjunkie. Der hat zum 4. Geb sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen und ist direkt vom Laufrad aufs Mini-MTB ohne Stützräder.
Hat nur 3-4 Tage gedauert, das selbstständige Anfahren und Bremsen zu lernen. Waren echt erstaunt wie schnell das die Kleinen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. November 2011)

Mit 25 hab ich mir mein erstes MTB gekauft, aber angefangen zu "üben" hab ich jetzt erst mit 45 
Und dank dir Marc, bist ein klasse coach, klappt das jetzt auch alles etwas geschmeidiger 
Cheers
George


----------



## inspired800 (19. November 2011)

hier. mal ein video von mir!
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=C-WbjGRaDNc


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2011)

Mit 40, geträumt habe ich aber schon immer davon
Bin aber jahrelang Motorrad gefahren, auch Motorcross, was der Sache dienlich war. Heute, mit 44, klappt das aber schon prima. Sicher werde ich kein DH Meister mehr, es geht aber manchmal dafür recht heftig zur Sache.


----------



## nadgrajin (20. November 2011)

Angefangen müsste so mit 10-12 gewesen sein, damals mit einem Baumarkt BMX. Damit teilweise Sprünge und sonstigen Kram gemacht wo heute jeder vernünftige Mensch denkt, doch blos nicht mit dem Baumarkt Schrott. Dann kam mit 13 bis 20 die Skateboard und Inliner Zeit und nun wieder mit 30 angefangen und gemerkt das ich vieles doch wieder neu lernen muss, vorallem die Angst das etwas passiert ist extrem größer geworden, das hällt manchmal extrem auf.


----------



## manurie (20. November 2011)

Mein Werdegang ist ähnlich wie deiner, hab jetzt mit 46 angefangen mit Mountainbiken, fahre zwar nicht unbedingt Trails mit dem Hardtail, weil der Fitnessgedanke im Vordergrund steht, aber ein Fully mit irre viel Federweg ist schon eingeplant.

Motocross bin ich zwar nie gefahren, aber ich hab mit Dreirad, Tretroller, Fahrrad, Moped und Motorrad angefangen, allein mit dem Motorrad in 6 Jahren 180000km und davon viel Waldwege, die Instinkte sind noch in mir. Bergrunter heizen geht nach ca. 2 Monate MTB schon richtig gut, langsam kommt alles wieder zurück was in einer Ecke des Hirn schon mal abgespeichert war. 

Ich werde auch kein Downhillmeister, das will ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mit 25 hab ich mir mein erstes MTB gekauft, aber angefangen zu "üben" hab ich jetzt erst mit 45
> Und dank dir Marc, bist ein klasse coach, klappt das jetzt auch alles etwas geschmeidiger
> Cheers
> George



Danke für die Blumen  

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim "Üben"!

Cheerio,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin beim "Üben"!
> 
> ...


 

wir sehen uns im frühjahr wieder 

Cheers
George


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2011)

Okayyyy 

P.S.: Auch passend:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32500026"]Kranked Kids -Just Down the Road on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2011)

Sorry, Doppelposting!


----------



## Jetpilot (23. November 2011)

I loled


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Angefangen müsste so mit 10-12 gewesen sein, damals mit einem Baumarkt *Jugendrad*. Damit teilweise Sprünge und sonstigen Kram gemacht wo heute jeder vernünftige Mensch denkt, doch blos nicht mit dem Baumarkt Schrott. Dann kam mit 13 bis *18* die Skateboard und Inliner Zeit und nun wieder mit *25* angefangen und gemerkt das ich vieles doch wieder neu lernen muss, vorallem die Angst das etwas passiert ist extrem größer geworden, das hällt manchmal extrem auf.



Habe mal diesen Text auf mich zugeschnitten


----------



## AirNST (24. November 2011)

-dem guten marc ist scheinbar ne demoskopische lücke im klientel entstanden

-schade, daß eine so niveauvolle plattform wie das IBC für solch schnöde akquise
 herhalten muß

-mein tip an den TE : FREERIDE-NORDICWALKINK
                             REHA-BIKINK für Hüft-TEP-Patienten
                             notfalls ZEITUNGAUSTRAGEN mit seinem schönen Retro-BIKE


na denne

FROHES FEST


----------



## nahetalmoves (4. Dezember 2011)

Gude,

also AM hab ich mit ca. 15 Jahren begonnen, dann wurde mir das etwas zu langweilig und seit 1 Jahr Versuche ich mich im Freeriden.

Ride on!


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2011)

AirNST schrieb:


> ...
> -schade, daß eine so niveauvolle plattform wie das IBC...



und ich so "Häh?"


----------



## Downhill34 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre seit ich zwölf bin ,also habe vor einem halben Jahr angefangen hoffe es wird was draus.
LG Downhill34, and dont forget ride on


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2012)

..mit 21 mein  erstes  trek ht gekauft ... schon ewig her ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Januar 2012)

Ich werde jetzt mit 26 anfangen Enduro zu fahren und mal gucken in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt. Bin vor Jahren mal ein bisschen CC gefahren aber das kann man fast nicht zählen. Also ein Spätzünder, wird wohl keinen Profiligaplatz mehr geben ;-)

EDIT: Das mit dem "niveauvoll" von AirNST hab ich ja gerade erst gelesen. Zum brüllen


----------



## BigShorty (19. Januar 2012)

hey leute,
also ich habe mit 2jahren angefangen ziemlich früh aber dadurch hab ich auch sehr große vorteile


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

Du wirst mir mit jedem deiner fachmännischen Beiträge suspekter Shorty ;-) Ich muss auch mal wieder nen 2. Accont anschaffen.


----------



## MyChrip (2. November 2012)

ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren mit dem Enduro fahren angefangen. Vorher bin ich nur AM gefahren und des war für mich a  bisserl zu langweilig.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. November 2012)

mit baumarktfahrrad mit 4
richtig haupthobbymäßig am dann mit 14 angefangen


----------



## wrangler89 (2. November 2012)

vor 5 Jahren mit 38 als Begleiter vom Junior mit ´nem Praktiker- Stahlhobel. Und nun....hauptsächlich Enduro. Brauch aber ´nen Technikkurs. Dauert halt im Alter alles etwas länger und der Stift is immer der Schnellere...


----------



## machero (2. November 2012)

alles begann mit einem kleinen gelben Fahrrad und Stützrädern


----------



## herbert2010 (2. November 2012)

vor 2 jahren mit 40 also irgenwie ist es schwerer als früher (hirn und gelenke ) aber die trails gehen schon ganz gut 

aber meine frau schleppt mich im frühjahr eh zu ne fahrtechnik wochenende 

dan willi probiere ich seit ein paar wochen glaub das wird nix  na wenigstens werden die kleinen sprünge besser


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. November 2012)

Bin früher (so mit 13/14) regelmäßig Gefahren, damals noch MTB mit starrgabel etc, dann jahrelang nichts gemacht. Dann letztes Jahr mit 29 wieder ein MTB gekauft und mit 30 aufn gutes Enduro umgestiegen. Ich beneide die Jugendlichen, bei denen klappt's irgendwie von allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. November 2012)

Ich fahre seit ich 13 bin MTB, nun schon seit 18 Jahren. Früher lange Jahre ohne Federgabel, weils einfach zu teuer war. Seit diesem Jahr habe ich nen Freerider, mit dem ich ab und an in den Bikepark gehe und MTB-Touren fahre. Nicht ideal, aber mein MTB ist derzeit defekt.


----------



## smoki666 (3. November 2012)

Alles begann als ich 4 Jahre alt war, mein Bruder holte ein altes Klapprad aus dem Keller mit platten und setzte mich drauf. werde diesen Moment nicht vergessen. damals gab es noch keine bmx-räder, egal einfach bei nem Klapprad eine Stange dazwischen schweißen und schon hat der Knirps sein erstes bmx. Dann kam die Skateboard zeit und mein Interesse lies nach am biken. Jetzt fahre ich seit einem Jahr wieder mit meinem Dirtbike und dem Fully, bin jetzt 30 Jahre alt. Was halt auffällt, das man sich einige Sachen nicht sofort zu traut, da der Kopf zu viel über Konsequenzen nach denkt. Mit 16-17-18 Jahren war das noch anders, da war der Gedanke meist nur: "egal, wird schon"
Im April geht die neue Bikepark-Saison los und da werd ich mir mal nen Guide für ne stunde nehmen.
Wichtig ist, wenn man besser werden will. Guides lesen, schauen usw. und dann nicht zimperlich sein und ab aufs bike und üben, üben, üben und einfach nur üben, fahren und am wichtigsten den Spaß an der Sache nicht verlieren.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2012)

na zumglück geht es nicht nur mir so das beruhigt


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2012)

seit ich 13/14 bin trial! erst neben dem leistungssport dann als hauptbeschäftigung.

Und seit ich vor gut 2 Jahren nach Innsbruck gezogen bin gings mit dem MTB auf die Trails.


Trial ist einfach die beste fahrschule


----------



## mw360 (5. November 2012)

Also ich hab angefangen seit ich Fahrrad fahre. Das war ca. mit 4. Aber Trails fahre ich auch erst seit zwei Jahren. Also mit zwölf.

MfG: mw360


----------



## kbikeexklusive (10. November 2012)

Mit 11 Jahren BMX und ab 25 MTB. Das hat sich gelohnt denn das Rad Gefühl bleibt das gleiche ;o)

Ride ON!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (11. November 2012)

Ich hab mit 13 ein Ghost Hardtail zum Geburtstag bekommen. Hab dann angefangen damit auf der Straße Touren zu fahren. Ein Jahr später Gründete sich in meinem Dorf eine Mountainbike Gruppe, mir der ich dann regelmäßig MTB Touren gefahren bin. Da ging es dann ins Gelände und ab da war ich mit dem Virus infiziert! Ich fuhr immer mehr und begann auch langsam Technik zu Üben, die ich in irgendwelchen Videos gesehen hatte. Dann war schnell klar, dass ein neues Bike her musste! Zum 15 Geburtstag hab ich dann ein Cube Stereo bekommen und ab da war ich jeden Tag draußen beim fahren! Jetzt bin ich 16 und spare schon wieder für ein neues Bike. Jetzt geht es in Richtung Enduro und Downhill. Trial würde würde mich auch reizen, aber 2 Verschiedene Bikes kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2012)

Mensch, da war ich mit 14/15 ja echt kein Frühstarter


----------



## .floe. (12. November 2012)

Mein erstes "MTB" hab ich vor 16-17 Jahren bekommen. War vom Praktiker  Bin aber schon seit der Grundschule mit jedem Rad die Treppen zur Turnhalle runter gefahren. Und Treppen surfen find ich heute noch geil


----------

